# Montgomery GI Bill and RTS



## Breadloaf (Jun 2, 2005)

Does anyone know of a veteran using his Montgomery GI Bill benefits at RTS? The school thinks it might somehow be possible but they're not sure. 

Any help with this very expensive issue would be much obliged.

Yours,

JK
Boston MA
PCA


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jun 2, 2005)

I've never heard of an accredited school that doesn't participate in the GI Bill program...


----------



## Breadloaf (Jun 7, 2005)

I haven't either, but thus far, no one at RTS Orlando seems to think that they do. Supposedly, they "don't fill out forms or sign anything for the government," which seems a bit reactionary to me.

JK
PCA
Boston, MA


----------



## matt01 (Jun 7, 2005)

Breadloaf,

Have you spoken with the Registrar? This is the person who I had to deal with.


----------



## Breadloaf (Jun 10, 2005)

*GI Bill*

Actually, I just got this all worked out. The Board of RTS (originally based in Jackson, MS) had concerns about a clause in some of the paperwork that had to do with "equal opportunity employment"... namely, that they could be coerced or scrutinized because they only hire Christians, and only Reformed Christians at that. 

Now, this seems like a strange policy to me, simply because an authentic Reformed Christian experience and church involvement in a Reformed church is a integral part of what the seminary wants to teach, and thus, a qualification that no Buddhist candidate could meet, no matter how much they knew about theology. But that's the RTS policy at this time.

They do offer financial assistance to veterans, in order, I suppose, to help make up for the no-government-assistance aspect.

Thank you all for your help.

Yours,
JK 
PCA
Boston MA


----------

